# Black Friday Deals



## tenspeed (Nov 24, 2017)

Instant Pots are everywhere.  Amazon has the 8 qt. Instant Pot for $82.  The best deal I have seen is an All Clad 3 qt. saute pan for $50 at homeandcooksales.com (passcode is acbfriday).  I bought one a few weeks ago for $80, which was the lowest price I had seen until today.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 24, 2017)

No Insta-pots here, but we did buy a $250 carpet "washer" for $95, originally $250.

With 4 cats, 3 parrots, and a turtle, we need a good machine for both stains and just general cleaning. 

I'm heading out today to get my wife a Cuisinart SS-15 dual coffee maker. It does both regular drip and pod type coffee. 

The Keurig machines that I get her every year or so apparently don't last that long. She says the coffee doesn't taste as good after a while,  so the old but still working machines get donated.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 24, 2017)

Be careful out there!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB5hYK0-__k

CD


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 24, 2017)

buckytom said:


> No Insta-pots here, but we did buy a $250 carpet "washer" for $95, originally $250.
> 
> With 4 cats, 3 parrots, and a turtle, we need a good machine for both stains and just general cleaning.
> 
> ...


I bought one for my Dad earlier this year. He kicked and screamed. When the housekeeper came this morning, he asked her to do the carpet in the hallway and living room because he had a carpet cleaning machine. Anyone with carpet and pets should have one IMO.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 24, 2017)

I bought two pairs of louboutin shoes and some books.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm not shopping today, either in the stores or on line.  I prefer to avoid the stampede.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 24, 2017)

I know there are deals out there but I'm not into the BF thing either.  Never been.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2017)

We hit Walmart for a few things yesterday, the lot was almost empty and you could get around the store.  Within 45 minutes it was impossible and it was still 1 hour before it started.  The parking lot was full.  Bah!


----------



## caseydog (Nov 24, 2017)

I bought a belt today. It wasn't on sale. Paid full price. 

I drove to Houston without packing a belt. Gotta' keep the pants up. 

There was a good crowd at Target, but nothing unpleasant. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 24, 2017)

I ordered 3 bottles of biodegradable reef-safe sunscreen online.  25% off and free shipping.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 24, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> I ordered 3 bottles of biodegradable reef-safe sunscreen online.  25% off and free shipping.



It never occurred to me that sunscreen could be harmful to nature. I learned something new. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 25, 2017)

It seems that Lowe's was not a hot spot for Black Friday shoppers. Himself bought a pair of drain cleaners. Hot time in the town today! I wonder what we'll do for excitement tomorrow.

Wait, I know. Ohio State/Michigan Rivals Game at noon. Noon? I better go to bed!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2017)

Ordered a VR headset for our grandson.  Original price $50. and I ordered it form Home Depot for $30.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Dec 1, 2017)

I got an Instant Pot Ultra for $30 off, and a Philips Air Fryer for about $26? I think? Off.  Also some IP accessories for 25% off, including extra pan inserts, and 2 glass lids.  The IP came day before yesterday, the air fryer is due sometime in the next few days.  Yesterday I bought 2 chicken carcasses (bones with some meat attached) and plan to make chicken stock today.  I sort of wish I'd gone for the 8 qt IP as well - just because its a better size for stock making.


----------

